# Problema con Motherboard de laptop



## chinitos (Nov 15, 2007)

Bueno antes que nada hola a todos, mi problema es el siguiente tengo un laptop que en una ocacion al conectarle la pila chispeo y pues la computadora no le mete carga a la bateria conectada a la corriente electrica funciona perfectamente y con bateria tambien solo que no carga la pila haci que decidi abrirla para inspeccionarla y encontre  que unos circuitos cerca de donde se conecta el cargador estan quemados jeje no puedo dar mas información de dichos circuitos por que no se mucho del tema pero son uno pequeños cuadritos con 4 pines que a cada lado creo y pues mi supocicion es que debido a esos circuitos es que no carga la bateria fuera de ahy la computadora funciona a la perfeccion espero puedan ayudarme aqui adjunto una foto de la placa y los circuitos quemados no se ve muy bien pero pues espero los ayude a guiarse bueno espero puedan ayudarme de ante,mano Gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

Esos son repuestos, que casi te diría que ni la empresa que las fabrica los tiene.

Para ese caso quedaría la "solución" de utilizarla conectada, como si fuera de escritorio.

O.

Mandarla a un centro de reparación de la firma.


----------

